# Bmx zu Weinachten für 7 Järigen KHE oder umf, KS worauf sollte man achten?



## julia303 (30. Oktober 2013)

Bmx zu Weinachten worauf sollte man achten?
Ich möchte den kleinen Bruder meiner Freundin zu Weihnachten ein BMX schenken
Der junge ist 7 Jahre wiegt 25 KG und 130 groß
Da wir nicht wissen ob es er ein Bleibendes Interesse an der Sache hat sollte es zum einstig ein günstiges sein Obergrenze 150 bis 200 
Sollte dann nach einem Jahr noch Interesse bestehen wird das rad durch ein hochwertiges ersetzt
Nun ist die Frage was kann man da so kaufen ich dachte an das KHE BMX - Bike Riddick
Oder das KHE Serious BMX Spot ( bei dem model finde ich den Rotor seltsam ist das ding überhaut funktional ?)
Er findet diese Modelle toll
KS Cycling 20 Zoll Freestyle BMX Dystopia
KS Cycling DAEMON - BMX
Ich weiß leider nicht was da der größere Schrott ist

lg


----------



## KIV (31. Oktober 2013)

Moin auch!
Ich hab meinem Junior, der etwa gleich alt und gross ist, ein günstigeres Modell gekauft. Dann habe ich mich über so viele Teile geärgert, dass erstmal umfangreiche Tuniningmassnahmen anstanden. Die KHEs sind sicher besser und werden auch hier von vielen empfohlen. Denk aber mal über nen kleinen Rahmen oder vllt sogar 18" Zoll-Räder nach. Bei letzterem sind dann auch die Kurbeln kürzer, das war auch mein erstes Tuning... Der normale Lenker ist m. E. auch zu breit und die Bremsgriffe sind zu gross.
Rotor ist für die Kleinen Quatsch, das nimmt nur Bremskraft und bringt zusätzliches Gewicht.

VG, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (31. Oktober 2013)

rotor brauch kein mensch ! ich würde evtl auf 20er oder 19,5 er oberrohr zurückgreifen
um gewicht zu sparen sind alu pegs zu empfehlen da sie meist eh nicht grinden können 

http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php?ItemID=19810&SubCatID=233&sort_var=a
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php?ItemID=19657&SubCatID=233&sort_var=a
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php?ItemID=18144&SubCatID=144&sort_var=a
als beispiel wenn sie dann dabei bleiben muss eh was neues her da das meiste in der lernzeit draufgeht


----------



## julia303 (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich sehe oft BMX Räder die vorne ein Kleines Ritzel haben, und welche die ein Großes haben wie miuss ich mir das Fahrverhalten vorstellen ?

Was den Rotor betrifft sehe ich es Ähnlich braucht keiner, leider ist der Bestandteil des Wunsches das Rad muss ja COOL aussehen 

ES gibt ja das BMX Rooster Big Daddy Skyway  das natürlich die Kultfelgen aus den 80zigern drauf . ok damals war es cool aber heute ich weis es nicht bin zu alt.

Ich denke ein 7 Jähriger mit 25 Kilo kann ja nicht mal die billigsten Komponenten überanspruchen oder sehe ich so was falsch ?


----------



## KIV (31. Oktober 2013)

julia303 schrieb:


> Ich sehe oft BMX RÃ¤der die vorne ein Kleines Ritzel haben, und welche die ein GroÃes haben wie miuss ich mir das Fahrverhalten vorstellen ?


Ich glaube, dass die ganz kleinen KettenblÃ¤tter (so heiÃen die "Ritzel" vorne ) eher was fÃ¼r die Trickserfraktion sind, die groÃen was fÃ¼r Racer und damit auch alltagstauglicher fÃ¼r Kids sind. Letztlich hÃ¤ngts aber von der Ãbersetzung, also dem VerhÃ¤ltnis von Vorne zu Hinten ab.



julia303 schrieb:


> Was den Rotor betrifft sehe ich es Ãhnlich braucht keiner, leider ist der Bestandteil des Wunsches das Rad muss ja COOL aussehen


Bei sowas sag ich meinem Kleinen immer, dass manche Sachen nur als "Verkaufsverarsche fÃ¼r Deppen" produziert werden. Das versteht er dann -zumindest meistens- und gut is... Er will ja kein Depp sein! 



julia303 schrieb:


> Ich denke ein 7 JÃ¤hriger mit 25 Kilo kann ja nicht mal die billigsten Komponenten Ã¼beranspruchen oder sehe ich so was falsch ?


Ãberbeanspruchen sicher nicht, aber die billigen Klamotten sind halt oft auch schwer wie Blei und das ist natÃ¼rlich gerade bei Kindern echt Mist. Wenn fÃ¼r ihn ein Rad 10kg wiegt, wÃ¼rde das bei mir mit fast 80kg einem Radgewicht von 32kg entsprechen. Das bringt selbst ein olles Hollandrad nicht auf die Waage und da ist es dann mit Beschleunigung  und Springen echt nicht weit her - und viele Kinderbikes und auch Billig-BMX wiegen deutlich mehr als 10kg. Wenn dann noch an einer 170er Kurbel mit zu groÃem Kettenblatt rumgebogen wird, bleibt der SpaÃ echt auf der Strecke.

Bei unserem BMX vom freundlichen ZEG-FachhÃ¤ndler waren dann auch noch alle Lager der Radnaben zu fest angezogen und die Bremsen hatten wegen Rotor und schlechten Gummis kaum Wirkung. Und das Rad hat einen Listenpreis von 350â¬...


----------



## RISE (31. Oktober 2013)

Ein Rotor macht erst dann Sinn, wenn man einen Haufen Barspins oder Tailwhips macht. Davon gehe ich jetzt mal nicht aus. Dann klaut er dir nur Bremskraft und bringt mehr Gewicht und vor allem mehr Fummelei.
Bei 130cm Körpergröße würde ich auch generell von einem 20" Rad abraten und eher auf 18" zurückgreifen. Gründe dafür wurden schon genannt. Und es wird ihm keinen Spaß machen, wenn es erstmal noch ein oder zwei Jahre dauert, bis er überhaupt groß genug ist, um mit dem Rad zurecht zu kommen. 
Die Teile müssen bei dem Gewicht auch nicht viel Beanspruchung aushalten, insofern kann man da schon sparen, allerdings würde ich keines dieser Räder kaufen, dass immernoch auf dem technischen Standard von 1980 ist. Davon gibt es leider immernoch zuviele.


----------



## KIV (31. Oktober 2013)

Check doch mal das hier, da erspart man sich glaubich ne Menge Ärger und der Wiederverkaufswert ist auf jeden Fall auch durchaus nicht zu verachten


----------



## julia303 (31. Oktober 2013)

Weis den wer was von dem BMX Rooster Big Daddy Skyway zu halten ist ?

aber alle Räder die ich so gesehn hatte lagen alle so zwischen 14 und 15 KG


----------



## corra (31. Oktober 2013)

in deinem preisbereich sind unter 14 kilo nicht zu machen das arcade hatte ich oben auch schon dabei .

die übersetzungen liegen im schnitt bei 28-33 vorne und 9-13 hinten 
wenn er ein race blatt mit 40 - 16 ingang bringen will so das es spas macht muss er schon gut was in der jacke haben


----------



## julia303 (31. Oktober 2013)

Wie seht es überhaupt mit diesem Skywell Felgen aus ich kann sie einzeln kaufen und an ein Besseren Rahmen anbauen. Oder?
Oder ist die Felge an sich schrot es heißt ja sie sollen sich wieder gerade ziehen wenn sie mal ein 8 ter haben und kalt werden ?

 Und die ganzen Fahrräder die ich bei KHE oder Felt oder Umf oder Pentagon in der 150 bis 200 Euro klasse sehe, muss ich mir die mit  Qualität aus dem Baumarkt bzw. Kaufland, ebay  gleich setzten oder ist das noch mehr schrott ?


----------



## KIV (31. Oktober 2013)

Baumarkt ist Maximalschrott und nicht zu toppen. Dazwischen liegt noch der Kram vom ZEG-Händler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (31. Oktober 2013)

...auf den ich noch immer sauer bin. Da gibts aber auch bessere Sachen.


----------



## julia303 (31. Oktober 2013)

was ist den Zeg ?  oder meinst du gez ?


----------



## KIV (31. Oktober 2013)

Neee, das ist doch diese Einkaufskooperation der "Zweiradhändler", bei denen üblichweise Scott und Treck die Spitze des Premiumsegments darstellen... Und von so einem habe ich mir ein total schrottiges Fishbone-BMX" für meinen Junior andrehen lassen. Einfach überteuert und zum Kaufzeitpunkt noch viel zu gross. Das Rad habe ich dann komplett überarbeitet: Lenker und Vorbau gegen MTB-Riser getauscht, Bremshebel getauscht, Griffe getauscht, Rotor weg, Bremsbeläge getauscht, Pegs weg, Reifen getauscht, Sattelstütze getauscht, Sattel auch, Reifen und Schläuche ebenfalls und noch ein bisschen Optik-Tuning, achja und Kurbel, Kettenblatt getauscht...


----------



## KIV (31. Oktober 2013)

...und Lager einstellen nicht vergessen! ;-)

Hat aber alles auch Spass gemacht, nur der Beginn war hart. Das Rad ist jetzt n echter Knaller, am letzten Samstag haben wir ne 25km-Tour incl. Gelände gemacht. :-D


Hab gerade mal ein paar Bilder ins Album "mobile Uploads" geschickt


----------



## julia303 (31. Oktober 2013)

Oh ich dachte immer scoot treck cube usw sein gute räder etwa nicht ?


----------



## KIV (31. Oktober 2013)

doch, ist schon gut. Aber modellabhängig und eben neben dem normalen Hollandradverkauf nur schmückendes Beiwerk...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (31. Oktober 2013)

...zumindest bei dem Laden, bei dem ich echt schlecht beraten wurde.

Aber back to topic: Ich würde an Eurer Stelle eher ein gutes gebrauchtes, als ein schlechtes neues Rad kaufen. 

Da ist der Spassfaktor echt grösser.


----------



## julia303 (31. Oktober 2013)

ich werde ihn mal ein par zeigen, und im notfall muss ich ein par Komponenten tauschen 

gebraucht fallt ganz aus kaufe für gewöhnlich nich aus zweiter hand da die gewährleistung fehlt


----------



## KIV (31. Oktober 2013)

Dann schraub bloß noch dran rum... Gewährleistung??? Bei nen Kinder-BMX..? Ja neee, is klar...


----------



## julia303 (31. Oktober 2013)

Kassette: 18 Zähne
Kettenblatt: 44 Zähne

ist so was ok oder zu leicht oder schwer ich weis nicht wie mann das umrechnet


----------



## julia303 (31. Oktober 2013)

warum laut gesetz habe ich doch zwei jahre gewährleistung , ich rede nich von garantie oder gibt es das nicht bei kinder rädern


----------



## RISE (1. November 2013)

julia303 schrieb:


> Oh ich dachte immer scoot treck cube usw sein gute räder etwa nicht ?



Sind sie auch, nur halt nicht im BMX-Bereich. 
Ich hab nochmal geguckt, das Radio Dice gibts mit 18" Laufrädern, einigermaßen tauglichen Parts für das Alter und einem Gewicht von 10,6kg. 
Liegt allerdings 80 über deinem Budget.

http://www.kunstform.org/de/radio-bikes-dice-18-2014-bmx-rad-p-5113


----------



## julia303 (1. November 2013)

Ja ich hatte es geharnt er will jetzt unbedingt wegen den Felgen das Skyway Bike von Pentagon haben . was muss ich an dem Ding alles tauschen damit es halbwegs nutzbar wird das wird es ja auch in 18 zoll geben hoffe ich


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (2. November 2013)

Hallo Julia, 
das Rooster Bid Daddy Skyway ist aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht zu empfehlen:
- das Gewicht ist mit 14,2 KG (wahrscheinlich ohne Pedale) viel zu hoch, wie bereits von anderen Forums Mitgliedern geschrieben, kann er mit einem solchen Rad nicht viel Spaß haben, er wird es wahrscheinlich kaum schaffen das Vorderrad vom Boden abzuheben während er fährt
- die Übersetzung 44/18 ist zwar gut fahrbar, aber solch ein großes Kettenblatt ist im heutigen BMX Sport nicht mehr Zeitgemäß und verursacht nur zusätzliches Gewicht
- sollte er Spaß an dem Sport finden, muss das gesamte Rad ausgetauscht werden, da durchweg die billigsten Komponenten verbaut sind
- die Laufräder, um die es dem jungen Mann ja scheinbar am meisten geht, haben gegenüber herkömmlichen Laufrädern große Nachteile es stimmt zwar, dass sie sich in gewisserweise Selbstzentrieren und somit eine kleine acht wieder rausgeht. jedoch ist zu beachten, dass bei größeren Schäden sofort das komplette Laufrad ausgetauscht werden muss

Ich empfehle dir eines der Räder aus dem Sonderangebot bei Parano-Garage zu kaufen, 18 Zoll wären sicherlich von Vorteil, wobei aber auch ein 20 Zoll BMX mit kurzem Oberrohr ausreichen sollte


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (2. November 2013)

http://www.fabial.de/p16707-100-1-1....kaufen.html?gclid=CL3M09XNxroCFUdZ3godhGEAXA


----------



## RISE (3. November 2013)

DualSlalom1234 schrieb:


> - die Übersetzung 44/18 ist zwar gut fahrbar, aber solch ein großes Kettenblatt ist im heutigen BMX Sport nicht mehr Zeitgemäß und verursacht nur zusätzliches Gewicht



Das ganze Rad ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Selbst vor zehn Jahren waren die meisten Standards schon nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Ansonsten hast du mit allem recht. 
Am Ende wäre wahrscheinlich einfacher, eines der empfohlenen Räder zu nehmen und die Laufräder gegen Tuffs auszutauschen als umgekehrt. Dazu muss man aber auch sagen, dass die Tuff Wheels von Skyway nie so wirklich günstig waren. Ob die Nachbauten an dem erwähnten Rad also überhaupt irgendwelche Vorteile haben, bleibt offen.

So oder so wird aber beides finanziell schwer zu stämmen sein, wobei man wirklich nur zu moderneren Rädern raten kann. 15kg veraltete Technik sind am Ende nämlich rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XTRM77 (5. November 2013)

Also das Rooster Big Daddy kann eigentlich nix sein, alleine schon durch den niedrigen Preis und die Skyway Laufräder. Da bleibt für den ganzen Rest eben nix mehr übrig und es reicht nur noch für HiTen Stahl. Ganz übel...

Entweder am Anfang billig aber schwer. Und dann teuer tunen. Oder eben gleich ein wenig mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und was gutes bekommen. 

Habe gerade das gleiche Problem mit einem Lil Ripper für meinen Sohnemann (fast 3) welches ich original zu einem guten Preis bekommen habe. Nachdem ich es geneuer unter die Lupe nahm mithilfe eines Magneten (Alu oder Stahl bzw. CroMo) hab ich fast alles runtergerissen (Pedale, Kettenblatt, Kette, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze) und nahezu alles durch Alu und kleine Titanparts ersetzt. Das kostet natürlich eine Stange Geld und hat den Kaufpreis schon längst überschritten. 
meiner Meinung nach kann man einem kleinen Kind nicht so einen Klopper hinstellen, aber dies hat ja auch seine Gründe. Denn um einen Preis um die 200 bis 300  Marke für ein Kinderrad hinzubekommen kann man eben keine superleichten parts verbauen.

Wie war die alte Weisheit:
You can only have two of the following three --> cheap, strong, light

Und genau das trifft in diesem Fall zu: günstig --> nicht leicht aber stabil


----------



## RISE (5. November 2013)

Die Sache mit dem Rooster ist die: 

die Skyway Räder gefallen. Abgesehen davon ist das Rad meiner Meinung nach zu groß, zu schwer und sowohl technisch als auch geometrisch fast 20 Jahre hinter der Zeit. Jedes Jahr im Frühling kommen die Kleinen mit diesen Rädern in den Park. Im Sommer sieht man sie dann meistens schon nicht mehr. 
Es macht halt auch keinen Spaß, wenn das Rad die Hälfte des eigenen Körpergewichts wiegt. Zum Rumfahren mag das vielleicht noch irgendwo gehen, aber ob es dauerhaft Spaß machen wird, will ich hier mal arg bezweifeln.


----------



## Dantethr (28. November 2013)

julia303 schrieb:


> Weis den wer was von dem BMX Rooster Big Daddy Skyway zu halten ist ?
> 
> aber alle Räder die ich so gesehn hatte lagen alle so zwischen 14 und 15 KG


 
Würde das 18er WTP nehmen und sonst nichts!!!!

Würst du immer gut los und liegt bei 12 kg

Kleines Kettenblatt, damit der kleine nicht am Rail hängen bleibt wenn er noch nicht in die Rampen dropen kann.

Wenn neu zu teuer, dann lieber ein gutes gebrauchtes als ein neues "Bleirad"


----------



## adrenalin_pur (5. Dezember 2013)

Schalte mich hier auch mal mit ein:

Gesucht wurde ein Rad für <200 Euro.
Da ist da Angebot sehr gering. Vor Ort praktisch Nichts verfügbar.
Also ein Risikokauf im Netz.

Gerade für den Sohnemann (gerade 6 Jahre, 117cm, 24 KG) angekommen:

Mongoose 16 Zoll

Gab es bei Amazon für 175.

Lieferzustand:






Es war also die Endmontage von Pedalen, Vorderradbremse, Sattel nötig.






Kurioserweise lagen Beleuchtungskomponenten bei. Die Lampen haben sogar eine "K"-Nummer, sind also StVO konform 
Die Blechklingel und Halogenfrontlampe wanderte direkt in den Müll.
Verwendung finden aber die Rückleuchte und der Frontreflektor.






Die Speichenreflektoren und die Pedalreflektoren komplettieren die Ausstattung 
Sicher alles Teile, die nicht "cool" sind, aber nützlich sein könnten, falls der Junge mal den Bürgersteig verlassen will...
Sonst fährt er ja Puky Capt'n Sharky 






Entgegen der Abbildung im Netz ist vorne auch eine Bremse !
Ist eine Art (schwergängige) Seitenzugbremse ?
Hinten normale V-Brake.
Bremsgriffe von Tektro.
Kleiner Kettenschutz.
Die Kendareifen sind ordentlich breit und das Profil ähnelt den Big Apple.

Verarbeitung besser als erwartet. Die Lackierung ist erstaunlich gut ausgeführt (im Gegensatz zu meinem letzten Surly Rahmen keine Farbreste!).
Schön auch die farbigen Kurbeln.
Die deutsche Anleitung listet Anzugsmoment und Werkzeug auf.
Mitgeliefert wurden auch Endkappen für die Bremszüge.

Ob es tatsächlich 9,9 KG wiegt wird noch gemessen.
Berichte demnächst, wie es angenommen wurde


----------



## R.C. (6. Dezember 2013)

adrenalin_pur schrieb:


> Kurioserweise lagen Beleuchtungskomponenten bei. Die Lampen haben sogar eine "K"-Nummer, sind also StVO konform
> Die Blechklingel und Halogenfrontlampe wanderte direkt in den Müll.
> Verwendung finden aber die Rückleuchte und der Frontreflektor.
> 
> ...



Das muss dabei sein, da keine nicht-StVO-konforme (Komplett-) Raeder ausgeliefert werden duerfen.

Btw. der Lenker sollte etwa parallel zur Gabel gedreht sein, wenn er wirklich so weit vorne passt, ist das Rad zu klein.


----------



## adrenalin_pur (25. Dezember 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Btw. der Lenker sollte etwa parallel zur Gabel gedreht sein, wenn er wirklich so weit vorne passt, ist das Rad zu klein.



kleiner Rückmeldung:
Mit korrigierte Stellung des Lenkers passt es sehr gut.
Rad wird jetzt mit Begeisterung gefahren.
Allerdings setzt er es eher "offroad" ein !
Offenbar braucht er wohl doch ein Mountainbike 
Okay - im Forum bin ich hier ja ganz gut aufgehoben


----------

